# AntiLeech download erstellen



## nuntz (14. März 2004)

Hi,
Ich will einen anti leech download für meine website erstellen wie geht das?
Schonmal danke im voraus
nuntz


----------



## BlaBla-HH (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

 Tip: Auch hier in Tutorials_de gibt es eine Funktion zum Suchen und Finden. Du findest Sie in der rechten oberen Ecke jeder Seite von Tutorials_de:  

 Suchen & Finden


----------



## gottheit (8. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BlaBla-HH _
> *Hallo,
> 
> Tip: Auch hier in Tutorials_de gibt es eine Funktion zum Suchen und Finden. Du findest Sie in der rechten oberen Ecke jeder Seite von Tutorials_de:
> ...



Das istt ja ne tolle Hilfe mit der Such Funktion!
Wenn Du keine Antwort auf die frage weist dann sag lieber nix.
Hättest ja mal nen link dazu schreiben können. Ich weis nämlich auch nicht wie das mit dem Anti Leech Install funktionieren soll und habe auch über die Suchfunktion nichts konkretes gefunden was meine Frage und die von meinem Vorgänger beantwortet!

Wenn Du weist wies geht oder nen link gefunden hast poste Ihn doch bitte hier.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (8. September 2004)

@gottheit (nuja scheint ja soch nicht so, wie der Nick, aber egal)
Dieser Tip soll Dich ermuntern, die Suchfunktion zu nutzen, da dieses Thema hier schon ein dutzend mal behandelt worden ist. Es macht keinen Sinn, für das selbe Thema, 50 Thementhreads zu eröffnen! Falls Du die Suchfunktion Deiner Meinung nach keinen Erfolg gebracht hat, dann hast Du sie nicht benutzt! Ich bekomme allein nur bei dem Wort "Antileech" acht Ergebnisse. 

Dieses Forum hier soll Usern helfen, nicht sie ermuntern faul Fragen zu stellen, die sich selber nachlesen könnten!  Sorry wenn das hart für Dich klingt!


----------



## foschbaa (14. Dezember 2004)

> Ich bekomme allein nur bei dem Wort "Antileech" acht Ergebnisse.


also ich kann hier nur 4 einträge finden (inkl. diesem und einem auf den nicht geantwortet wurde)
Weiss denn nun jemand wie man einen Antileech downlod erstellt?


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Dezember 2004)

Also ich find zwar auch nur 4 Ergebnisse.
 Aber da ist doch brauchbares dabei das man sich mal durchlesen sollte.

 Ich glaub in der Tutorial Sektion gibt es auch ein oder sogar Tutorial(s) für eigene Antileechscripte.

 Also versucht es mal mit suchen und wenn man dort wirklich nichts findet und auch bei den Tutorials nichts kann mans ja nochmal hier versuchen


----------



## BlaBla-HH (14. Dezember 2004)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich find zwar auch nur 4 Ergebnisse.
> Aber da ist doch brauchbares dabei das man sich mal durchlesen sollte.
> 
> Ich glaub in der Tutorial Sektion gibt es auch ein oder sogar Tutorial(s) für eigene Antileechscripte.
> ...



Kinners... ist Euch bewusst dass mein Beitrag vom 08.09 ist? Um ein Suchresultat nachzustellen müsstet Ihr schon am selben Tag suchen! Ein Forum verändert sich! Beiträge werden gelöscht, verschoben, umbenannt... etc...


----------



## coolmove (23. März 2005)

hi,
wie ich sehe will dir keiner helfen   
hier der ANTILEECH SCRIPT:
http://www.confine.com/programs/antileech.zip

p.s. es ist nicht wichtig, ob man moder ist oder ein simpler
user. was wichtig ist, dass man sich gegenseitig hilft und
versteht ! (zu blabla: suchen finden    )


----------



## BlaBla-HH (23. März 2005)

coolmove hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> wie ich sehe will dir keiner helfen



Über die Suchfunktion wäre demjenigen bestimmt aufgefallen, dass das Thema schon behandelt wurde!  



			
				coolmove hat gesagt.:
			
		

> p.s. es ist nicht wichtig, ob man moder ist oder ein simpler
> user. was wichtig ist, dass man sich gegenseitig hilft und
> versteht ! (zu blabla: suchen finden    )



Und besonders wichtig ist es, nicht in jedem Forum User zu kritisieren!
Viele Wege führen nach Rom! Das sieht man an Deinem Script, welches so in der Form nicht hier im Forum existiert! Ist es aber wirklich nötig, Lehrer spielen zu wollen und mir zu sagen, was ich tun soll? Ich mache es doch sowieso nicht so, wie Du gerne möchtest!


----------



## coolmove (23. März 2005)

blahblahblahhh


----------



## brendy (24. April 2005)

der  geht net.


----------

